# Lost hydraulics on New Holland TN65...advice needed



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have a 2000 new Holland TN65 4wd with a woods loader and a 3rd valve. 
On Friday, I snapped one of the loader cables on the tractor. Unfortunately you cannot just buy the cable anymore and I had to buy a whole new joystick which came with two cables, $400!! (From my new Holland dealer)

I removed and replaced the cable only to find out that I do not have any power to my three point hitch arms, my loader and the Grapple, (3 spool valve).

Does anyone have any idea what else could have happened along the way for me to lose power? I replaced the hydraulic filter just to be safe, and my fluid level is correct. The tractor has a hydraulic shuttle and goes forward and reverse without hesitation. I have manully engaged all three valves behind the seat and everything moves freely. Could a valve be stuck open somewhere/somehow?

Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Haymaker101 said:


> On Friday, I snapped one of the loader cables on the tractor. Unfortunately you cannot just buy the cable anymore and I had to buy a whole new joystick which came with two cables, $400!! (From my new Holland dealer)


Messick's (and NH) still show part number for cable (part number 47128342, $126 & $136 respectfully), Messick's has one in stock. IKNK about your dealer however.

http://messicks.com/part/47128342/cable

Is there a valve stuck open (maybe the one where cable broke)?

Larry


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi thanks for your reply with that part number. Too bad because I already installed the new joystick and cables, looks like I'll have an extra cable for a spare. I agree that the valve is stuck open question so now the next question is how do I free up that valve and figure out which one it is? I can move all valve lever is by hand with the cable disconnected and no response from the tractor hydraulics


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

One of your auxiliary hydraulic valves is in the float position


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Try disconnecting the new joy stick cables to see if your three point hitch works, if so you could have new cable that needs to be adjusted.

Larry


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have all three cables disconnect it to the valve block behind the seat and my three point hitch still does not work. I do not see how my loader could be in the float position. Unless somehow my three point hitch is in a float Position and it is stuck there. Thank you for the ideas guys


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Just a clarification on the joystick cables used on these tractors. There were several styles used and the one it sounds like you have is not available separately but only as the complete joystick. It gets confusing when trying to figure out which joystick a customer has.

Tighten all the hose clamps on the pipe going to the pump from the reservoir. Check the front hose on that pipe for a split. I think there is a connector hose by the engine/transmission buckle up joint.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Does your joystick run behind seat or under step? The valve in the float position will be one that is not hooked to the joystick. Been there done that!!! I'm assuming there is only 2 cables in joystick, you keep talking about 3? That third one got into the float position somehow.


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

There are three cables because the third cable actuates my third function valve, for my Grapple. The cables are 60 inches in length and they run underneath The right floorboard to the valve bank. The valve bank is located directly under the factory toolbox behind the seat, just above your 3 Point Hitch Center like. As of right now I have all cables disconnected and can freely move valves in and out by hand. I am thinking that somehow there is either air in the system or the pressure relief valve is stuck open. Anyone have any experience with bleeding the air out of the systems and or the pressure relief valve settings on the pump


----------



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

OK, I searched on the forms and figured out how to bleed the hydraulic pump. I got the pocket of air row followed by hydraulic oil and everything appears to be working as it should. Thank you everyone for your advice and ideas along the way


----------



## Miked1980 (Aug 14, 2021)

Haymaker101 said:


> OK, I searched on the forms and figured out how to bleed the hydraulic pump. I got the pocket of air row followed by hydraulic oil and everything appears to be working as it should. Thank you everyone for your advice and ideas along the way


How do you bleed it I have same issue right now


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
More info is needed. Are you referring to a NH TN65? What has been performed to cause loss of hyd's?


----------



## solidgroundfarm (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi all,
Hope it's alright that I ask my related question here. I also have a TN65 that lost all hydraulic power. No power to the FEL, the remote hydraulic, or the lift arms. The issue is intermittent - occasionally it will work, then I don't have anything for a while. I was wondering - does the fact that my lift arms don't work mean that my issue is different than this OP's? I already tried replacing the filter. The intermittent nature of the problem made me think the pump could be failing. But I don't totally grasp the "stuck in float" hypothesis. Is there a way to confirm that?
Thanks so much for your help-


----------

